# DIY Light Fixture



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm building a DIY light fixture using AHS lights that will fit inside my existing canopy. The idea is that there is a fixed bulb, and a moving bulb for accessibility with the canopy in place or removed. The fixture wont tip because the the canopy will hold down the fixture when opening or closing.

Here's the concept.









Canopy removed:









rear of fixture with removed:









Anyone in the peanut gallery care to throw some stones?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That is a cool idea.


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll toss a few stones  

Make sure to measure everything 3 times and write them down. nothing worse than making a mistake and having to redo everything again.

how are you going to attach the hood to the aquarium? how fixed will the second unmovable light be? you'll want to make it at least easy to remove it without tools. if anything were to happen and you need to take the light off quickly you'll be thankful it is easy to take out. 

I think it is going to be a good DIY project, I hope everything works out well. I'm subscribed.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The fixture rests on the lip of the tank. My tank has a 2" rim rather than a cross brace. I can just pick up the whole fixture and move it if necessary.

It's a very simple DIY project, especially since I'm not getting fancy with the color. I'm painting it white.

Here is my latest changes.
I added a second bracket to keep the moving fixture level and to hold itself in place when open. I also moved the rear crossmember so I can wire or plump the tank as needed.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't throw any stones, I think it looks too good for that. 

But, maybe I will pour just a little sand in your pants. Please use some sort of flexible conduit with a liberal loop in it for the power supply to the movable fixture. Use box connectors that allow you to "pack", or at least have a piece of plastic trim where the wire exits.


----------

